# FFF 150k Audax, Kent



## Bugner (25 Jun 2009)

Anybody doing the FFF 150k Audax in Kent this Sunday? 

It will be my 1st 150k 

If you see a big bloke on a Specialised Tricross with a London Pride cycling shirt, that will be me. Say Hi. Looks like it's going to be a warm one


----------



## Wigsie (26 Jun 2009)

Wanted to do this one as its just up the road from me, but family comitments are stopping me. 

Are you doing the 140k Sportive in Sevenoaks in September?


----------



## Bugner (26 Jun 2009)

Hadn't seen that one yet? do you have a link?

I am also doing the Kent Fruit & Veg 100k next Saturday and am planning on doing the Invicta 100 at the end of August.


----------



## Wigsie (26 Jun 2009)

Link is http://www.kentcyclosportive.co.uk/

Where are you finding out about these? I am relatively new to all this so don't know best place to find any events.


----------



## Bugner (26 Jun 2009)

The Audax events can be found here http://www.aukweb.net/ under the calendar section. Audax's are a lot cheaper to enter normally under a tenner (£2 discount if you are member of Audax UK or CTC) With Audax, you receive a route sheet and have to navigate yourself, rather than follow a marshalled course. I am reltaively new myself and have only done 3 Audax, so far, but very enjoyable and get to see some wonderful countryside, even when it is raining


----------



## theboytaylor (27 Jun 2009)

Good luck with that one, Bugner.

I'm looking at the Ide Hill Grimpeur on 19th July. 

Am also doing the Sevenoaks Circuit of Kent in Sept, and thinking of the Ride of the Falling Leaves (my club - Dulwich Paragon run this) and/or the SERRL sportive in October.

This is where you can find most of the sportives
http://www.cyclosport.org/events2009.aspx


----------



## Zoom (28 Jun 2009)

theboytaylor said:


> Good luck with that one, Bugner.
> 
> I'm looking at the Ide Hill Grimpeur on 19th July.



I'll be doing that; should also be stamping your card at the 1st control 

It's a pretty relentless ride but the bit over the forest is lovely


----------



## Bugner (28 Jun 2009)

Just got home after the 150 Audax today. Nice ride, some lovely countryside, got a little hot near the end , but enjoyable. I did 158.7km and just converted it to miles, 98.39! Wish I had made a wrong turning to add an extra 1.41 miles to get my first imperial 100 under my belt !!


----------

